# Add remote start to 2017 Rogue S



## Jarhead127 (Jun 8, 2018)

Just bought this for the wifey. Love the car, but no remote start. Mine has it, so gotta put it on the little lady's. I imagine the dealer would charge a fortune. Can anyone suggest a good aftermarket plug n play remote? TIA


----------



## Jarhead127 (Jun 8, 2018)

Nobody? Regarding the car, like the CVT, engine brake, and variable power steering. Hate the headlights + aux power plug not turning off with the ignition.


----------



## buddyle (Mar 7, 2020)

Still need help with this? There are a kit that can be purchased and install easily install for about $250. Let me know if still need help.


----------

